# Lacrosse shafts



## LMullery (6 Jun 2015)

Hello! 
First time poster here.

Im looking to create a wooden lacrosse shaft. Typically wooden lacrosse shafts have been made using ash and hickory and the main issues are the shafts are too heavy and are prone to breaking.

Ive been considering creating a shaft with an outer casing of a tougher wood to stand the contact and a cynlider in the core of a much lighter wood. In theory it sounds possible but would this work in reality?

Ps Im pretty new to woodworking and any information will be helpful!
Cheers


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (6 Jun 2015)

Hi,
I don't know anything about making lacrosse shafts but if you want lightness and strength how about a core of balsa wood and a covering of two or three layers of veneer thickness wood laminated together with an outer covering of impregnated fibreglass, it would be similar in construction to how surf boards are made?


----------



## Brentingby (7 Jun 2015)

Lacrosse shafts are usually octagonal. Wrapping with veneer would be difficult. What about making a hollow shaft using the same method used for making spars for sailboats? You could fill the hollow space with balsa if you felt it was needed but it probably wouldn't add much strength.






Make two opposite sides wider than the rest to get the correct dimensions.


----------

